# مشكله فى صناعه البلسم



## boggy (12 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم ارجو الافاده انا بصنع بلسم من 3%شمع بلسم و5%ماء بلسم وبيكون خفيف خالص مثل الماء مش عارف المشكله فى ايه قبل كدا كنت بعملو 3% للشمع والماء البلسم وعرفت ان ممكن تكون تركيز الماء البلسم ضعيف قمت عليت النسبه الماء لل5% بس وبردو عايز اعرف هو ممكن ازود اللزوجه بحاجه مثل زى الملح ولا مينفعش او ايه الطريقه للزياده اللزوجه وشكرا


----------



## boggy (12 مارس 2014)

خلاص يا رجاله انا حليت المشكله


----------



## 83moris (12 مارس 2014)

المشكلة كانت ف اية؟


----------



## boggy (12 مارس 2014)

كان خفيف خالص بس زودت النسب خالص شمع 6%+8%ماء بلسم


----------



## 83moris (14 مارس 2014)

6% شمع كتير خالص علي البلسم
كمان نسبة المية غالبا بتكون مساوية لنسبة الشمع
بس مش عارف اذا كانت المية تركيزات ولا تركيز واحد
انا بجيب خامات من نيرول وبعملة ب 3 شمع +3 مية


----------



## boggy (14 مارس 2014)

كنت بعملو زيك بس بيكون ماء خالص


----------



## ahmad1288 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

تمام


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## رحمه4 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

افضل الانسب لكلا100ماء 6ك شموع+6كيلو ماء بلسم


----------

